# white copper pk x dtpk



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

White copper pk x White multicolor dtpk

spawn is currently 6 weeks old.
spawn size about 40


----------



## poisonousgiraffe (Jan 24, 2018)

I looks like they have some interesting color patterns, I'm excited to see how they turn out C:


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Wow nice spawn. Some might come out as marbles as well. Update us !! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

the parents do have the marble gene, the male especially has a brother with an incredible black/white marble pattern.


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

RickyTan said:


> the parents do have the marble gene, the male especially has a brother with an incredible black/white marble pattern.


I cant wait to see how they go. I'll be starting my breeding in 2weeks time while I try to fatten them up a little.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

quick photo of one of the few that are exhibiting marbling traits....


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Do you have more photos of the babys !!! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

Sorry for the longggg delay, been really busy with work and school, I've culled or given away most of them and kept only a few, Here are the 2 I plan to breed, keep in mind they have already been bred( with different partners) thats why they appear to be damaged. 3rd picture is taken with a light from the side to show the orange more, i wish there was a better contrast. Im just hoping to get more contrast, or overtake it completey with the blue, like on the female.


----------



## BettaStud (Aug 2, 2018)

Nice!!!


----------

